# ad paid for: Simi Cycling Center HUGE SALE 2/14 & 2/15



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13511

Simi Cycling Center is having our 30th Annual February Blowout Sale.
Everything in the store will be on sale:

Cannondale Caad9s starting @ $799
Giant Defy Road bikes starting @ $699
09 and 08 Tarmacs, Roubaixs, TCRs, Defys, 08 Six13, 08 System Six, Synapse and MORE!

Santa Cruz Nomad complete bikes starting at $2500
Cannondale Moto, Rize starting @ $1500
Specialized Stumpjumpers, Enduros, Pitches starting @ $1600
Giant Trance X starting @ $1349

08 at closeout prices, 09s on Sale too!
Every component, accessory, clothing etc. is on sale too! No Old Stock - this is not a swap meet.

This is our 30th anniversary of our Feb Sale - it's going to be huge! Come check out our new 3000 sq ft showroom with everything in it on sale.

TWO DAYS ONLY!

When: Sat Feb 14 10am - 5pm & Sun Feb 15 11am-4pm
Where: Simi Cycling Center
897 E Los Angeles Ave, Simi Valley, CA 93065
805.522.0565

No phone quotes, sorry.
__________________


----------

